# Tea as a liquid substitute?



## Captain N (Feb 10, 2012)

As anyone ever tried using green or black tea in a bread recipe?


----------



## GLC (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I've known Earl Grey tea in bread, mostly for the bergamot. There's a black teas sourdough over at The Fresh Loaf:
Sourdough Black Tea Bread - using James MacGuire's Pain de Tradition procedure | The Fresh Loaf

And a green tea sweet bread:
Green Tea Bread Baking | The Fresh Loaf


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 11, 2012)

If you google British Tea Loaf Recipe you will find many quick breads that use tea as the primary liquid.


----------

